# RDA Basics for the noob?



## Vaporator00 (16/11/17)

Greetings Virtuoso Vapers!!!



So, this newb I know(me!) is considering expanding to RDA's. Any advice as to what the essentials are in order to vape with an RDA...mod/tank/kit/extras/etc..

Any advice and/or pointers in the right direction would be most appreciated.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hallucinated_ (16/11/17)

Do some research on ohm's law and battery safety .
Great place to start when you starting to build your own coils.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (16/11/17)

RDAs are all about 
1- air flow
2-coils placement
And having a bloody good vape. 

For your first, look for something with side airflow and a nice deep juice well. 
Check out some "Mike Vapes" vies on YouTube, to see where to place your coils, and MOST IMPOTANTLY... Have fun playing around. RDAs are awesome for fiddling, you don't have to vape out a 4ml tank when you decide to change something. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BATMAN (16/11/17)

I would say it also depends on what you would like to achieve from your RDA.

As @GerritVisagie mentioned,airflow etc is very important in terms of flavour and clouds.

In my VGOD RDA (which I use solely for flavour) I use twisted kanthal or normal kanthal and as the VGOD has non adjustable (and good) airflow,I thoroughly enjoy it.
In my Mason24 RDA and my BUDDHA 30mm RDA I normally use 20ga kanthal or some other builds for cloud chasing with the airflow only 1/4 to 1/2 way open as too much of airflow on an RDA can become your enemy if dense clouds is what you are looking for.

A plus these days is that you can also get RDA's now with decent juice wells which is a huge convenience-so perhaps take that into consideration as well.

Perhaps post suggestions of what RDA's you are looking at purchasing as there are alot of experienced and knowledgeable people on the forum who could post their views on those RDA's which you may mention.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (16/11/17)

I think I may have misunderstood your question... 
But, I may have got it now. 
Any mod will work with an RDA, as long as it has variable wattage. (I'm assuming you don't use mechs), and the rda should fit, can't fit a 24mm on a Pico.
Other than that, coils, cotton and you're good to go. 
Hope that answers your question


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Vaporator00 (16/11/17)

GerritVisagie said:


> I think I may have misunderstood your question...
> But, I may have got it now.
> Any mod will work with an RDA, as long as it has variable wattage. (I'm assuming you don't use mechs), and the rda should fit, can't fit a 24mm on a Pico.
> Other than that, coils, cotton and you're good to go.
> ...



Thanks boss, was exactly what I was aiming for! Although all the other info in the previous posts have got the wheels turning in my head again.

PS. Also having a look at the recommended vids!

Reactions: Like 2


----------

